# Will not sleep without nipple in mouth...



## Iamhappy2BAmom

Ok- my baby won't sleep without my nipple in her mouth. In fact, when she sleeps she wakes up when I pull my nipple out or if it "falls" out of her mouth. Is this a phase? She is now 10 weeks and has been doing this for a couple weeks now. I pretty much have to nurse lying down all the time now.


----------



## jellop

With my both my boys, they went through a phase like that. In both of them, it passed - but it was rough on me. I got very frustrated with not being able to do anything - not sleep comfortably, not getting housework done while they were sleeping. With my second DS, he would use a pacifier (which I hated, but, really - he was trying to use my nipple as a pacifier anyways!).


----------



## kittywitty

Yes, my girls both did this *forever*.









Luckily, we co-slept and I just conked out and didn't notice half the time. They got over it eventually, but it's normal.


----------



## calidarling

Ds goes in and out of this habit. It usually lasts for about three weeks and then goes away for a month or so. I just got used to it and now can fall asleep with him.

Of course that means I have to take a nap with him some days!


----------



## kdtmom2be

Try reading the No Cry Sleep Solution. Here's a synopsis of what worked for us:
- after DD falls asleep at the breast I gently unlatch her
- I apply gentle but firm pressure to her chin, either under (preferably) or to the front.

This prevents her from rooting to relatch and 9 times out of 10 she stays asleep now. If it doesn't work, let your babe relatch, then try again in a few minutes. I originally read about the method here, and then read the book because I was so astonished that is WORKED! People seem to be calling it the Pantley Pull-off, she calls it the Gentle Removal Method (the author is Pantley).


----------



## Llyra

My DS was like that for AGES. We've also had good luck with the Gentle Removal from No Cry Sleep Solution.


----------



## TryingMyBest

AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! My baby is doing this too!!!! Sometimes...SOMETIMES...I can get it out of his mouth long enough to get away...but he is awake within two minutes unless it was sheer exhaustive sleep.
Bless his little heart he is ALWAYS rooting for it and wants to be hooked up. I do remember DS2 going through a phase like this but it eventually ended...this one seems to think it won't come back....so...better keep it in his mouth for safekeeping.

HA!!


----------



## purplemamaaz

This was my DD story for weeks and weeks, she is now almost 4 months and can nap without my nip in her mouth during the day but at night she nurses and sleeps a lot still.

Once latch was good and strong and milk supply was well established (somewhere around 9-10 weeks for DD) I introduced pacifiers just for times when I really needed it! (Like to get a shower or drive my kids to school!). DD HATED the pacifiers at first so I didn't push it too much. She will only accept one brand, the Soothie. I use it only for naps during the day and when I have the time I let her nurse and nap. Oh! I use it in the car too if nessesary.


----------



## Iamhappy2BAmom

I will check out the No Cry Sleep Solution since I have to get back to work in a month and the way things are going I am exhausted when I get up after 15 hours of nipple in and out during the evening.

She used to be able to take the Pacifier (soothie) but with me it's skin or nothing.

This habit has forced us to co sleep which isn't restful for me at all since we have a queen bed, a heavy sleeper husband who doesn't seem to have any arm control at night and likes to hog the bed and a bed with a foam top, lots of blankets and pillows. Especially now that she seems to be almost rolling over by digging her face in the mattress I wake up at her slightest flinch to make suer she is ok. So what always ends up happening is that papa get's 40% of the bed, baby get's 40% and I get the 20% edge with stiff arms and no real sleep. Anyway- I guess I should just thank my lucky stars that she is now thriving!


----------



## earthgirl

My DD is 9 mos and has been doing this for the past few days. I just can't get her off of me!


----------



## bdavis337

I do give my son a paci when he's having trouble sleeping w.out me.


----------



## nikihodges

the paci has helped us alot....







:


----------



## Electra375

My 4th found his fingers, we unlatch and he puts his 3 fingers in his mouth. My 2nd has his thumb and my 3rd nothing, ds1 had a paci.

I really do suggest finding a way out of it b/c teeth hurt. I've noticed w all my children teeth nipping happens when they fall asleep, when they are finished, when they are not paying attention, and man oh man it's hurts w only the bottom, imagine bottom and top chomping down. A df had to have stitches on her nipple!!!

No fear, a proper latch prevents injury, we were designed for this job of nursing our babies...









I have never need to read Pantley's book, but always heard it was fabulous. Now I know it is even more fabulous than I was originally told! Gentle unlatch method! WOW, so very cool. I might just go get her book.


----------



## Iamhappy2BAmom

DD used to use a pacifier and now hates it.. although she has found her fingers. I don't know if that is better or worse. But putting her to sleep is still a 2 hour struggle before (admittedly) I bring her to bed to fall asleep on my nipple again. Granted she is 12 weeks and I feel as the expression goes I should do whatever she wants or need b/c you can't spoil a newborn. But is this spoiling her?
It seems that most of you guys think this is a phase- so I should just let her do it hmmm... I am worried about the falling asleep in our death trap of a bed though and over heating b/c she wedges herself under me when she falls asleep and I have noticed heat rashes and a really steamy temperature when I pull her out... (SIDS risk) She has also learned to roll over so she likes to root her face in my mattress. *yikes* (* I guess this is a cosleeping issue*)

I did try the Gentle Removal Method and it did work a few times.. but then she would wake up after a minute. She seems very aware when I am near hear or not.

I will admit after I give her a full feeding and she starts to cruise then use the GRM and she wakes up I let her wimper and complain a bit, occasionally spurt cry. I do feel like a monster- but I guess this is natural.


----------

